# Best SIR concert hall impulses?



## John Perkins (Oct 9, 2004)

Could someone point me to the best concert hall impulses for SIR?

Many thanks,
John


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Oct 9, 2004)

If you have GOS - Concert Hall 1 is the best hall impulse I've been able to find. If you don't own GOS - perhaps contact Garritan privately and see if you can work something out with him to obtain the impulse.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Oct 9, 2004)

Check out http://www.noisevault.com (www.noisevault.com). Most impulses there are not really great, but there are some occasional gems. I have GOS and I am not a great fan of the included concert hall impulse, but that's probably personal taste. I guess I am also spoilt by the very good set that I have from Ernest Cholakis, www.numericalsound.com.

There are some Sony DRE777 impulses floating on the web that are a lot better than this GOS impulse. I am not sure if they are legal, that is: sampled (ok), or copied (no-no) from the DRE777 discs... They are not on NoiseVault currently, because of this.

Cheers,


----------



## John Perkins (Oct 9, 2004)

For the 96 khz 24 bit it is $499 for just one of the numerical sounds impulse discs. I can get the Waves IR bundle for $800 from their site (didn't look for discounts yet). Does it makes sense to just buy the Waves product since there don't seem to be many good, legal free impulses for SIR?

John


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Oct 9, 2004)

If you are looking for good software AND good impulses, I think the Waves IR1 package is probably the best deal.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 9, 2004)

Go with Waves IR like Peter said - I think its probably the best on the market with some really excellent impulse responses.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Oct 10, 2004)

I have Pristine Space and have tested the Waves IR1 demo. I think there is probably no difference in sound quality. The IR1 has a more intuitive interface, but on a functional level there is little difference in the feature sets of these plugins. I think IR1 is probably worth its high price due to the included impulse collection of which many people speak favorably. 
Unfortunately, Waves does not include the impulse collection with the demo version... :roll:


----------



## Scott Cairns (Oct 10, 2004)

I downloaded the Sony DRE777 impulses off the net at some stage, didnt realise they were illegal or anything.

John, if its not breaking any laws, I can send a zip file of the impulses to you.


----------



## Niah (Oct 10, 2004)

Speaking of witch, I've used SIR and Pristine with some impulses from noisevault but these convultion-reverbs don't work very well on my pc.
I have delay, and some clicks and pops and I was wondering if this has to do with the fact that I run a dedicated pc (and not a very powerful I'm afraid).


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 10, 2004)

I get some clicks and pops as well, when running a multitrack environment. I have a P4 2.6 GHz, 1.5 Gb RAM. I only use SIR now in a stereo editor, so that the effect is added destructively.
Like Alan said, the first of the GOS impulses is really great. I use it all the time. You can just record your own impulse by visiting a hall from which you like the acoustics and record handclaps, preferably around the spot you want the orchestra to be at.


----------



## John Perkins (Oct 10, 2004)

Scott Cairns said:


> I downloaded the Sony DRE777 impulses off the net at some stage, didnt realise they were illegal or anything.
> 
> John, if its not breaking any laws, I can send a zip file of the impulses to you.



I appreciate the offer, but unless I know for sure I wouldn't want to. I don't even have a single illegal MP3. I'm maybe a little too overboard on the intellectual property rights thing.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 10, 2004)

hmmm...no one is using Altiverb? It is my favorite, but I really don't know any better.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 10, 2004)

*Raises hand*

I use Altiverb and love it. It would be cool though if Audio Ease let Windows users in on the party (which is why I mentioned possibly shoring up TC Powercore or UAD with Altivec processing so we can have a hardware version of Altiverb for PC-based sequencers since Altiverb is Mac-based.)


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi Craig:

IMO it's not the machine (Altiverb, IR1, Pristine Space or SIR), it's the "content", the impulse libraries that make the difference. I don't think Altiverb will significantly sound better than PS, with the same impulses.

Altiverb probably has some very, very good impulses included. PS doesn't, SIR doesn't, and IR1 seems to have a rather good set.

I have to maintain 5 audio PC's and 6 PC's at home. For me it's too expensive to include one or more Mac's as well :( Guess I'm stuck with the PC platform... A nice farm though :wink:


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 10, 2004)

i would like to hear about the farm...that sounds great.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Oct 10, 2004)

Hhehe. I have a farm too although not as big as Peter's. 

I have 3 PC's linked by gigabit lan. Two of them run EWQLSO Gold and all three run Kontakt. My host machine runs Cubase and other VSTs.

I have a Powercore card on the way in the next couple of weeks too.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 10, 2004)

Scott Cairns said:


> I have a Powercore card on the way in the next couple of weeks too.



Lucky dog - let us know how it goes! :D


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 11, 2005)

Important news for the original poster:

check out my www.samplicity.com site - I have received feedback from several people that these are currently among the best Impulse Responses available!

SIR, however, is a mono-to-stereo plugin. You would need to apply some tricks and two instances to fully enjoy the "true-stereo" aspect of the Samplicity IR's.

Cheers,


----------

